# Grooming tools



## Luccagr

What are the typical types of good grooming tools to comb your goldens hair? I've been using a brush but should I be getting this FURminator deshedding tool?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751965

I would appreciate if I could see some pics of the tools used to groom a golden. Thanks!


----------



## aerolor

The most useful tool I have for grooming my golden is an undercoat rake. I also have a wide toothed comb, the type where the teeth are mobile and swivel. I also have a selection of ordinary human brushes (only cheap ones and a pair of scissors. Sorry, but I have no pictures to show you (I'm rubbish at posting them up). 
I would not use a furminator because I understand that it cuts the hair and removes the top coat along with the undercoat. I don't want the get rid of top coat, unless it is ready to come out during a moult. 
The undercoat rake gets a lot of the loose undercoat out and is very quick and easy to use - also there is no discomfort for the dog. If I could only have one tool it would be this one.


----------



## BriGuy

I use a steel greyhound comb like this one:








http://www.amazon.com/Greyhound-STYLE-Sleek-Grooming-Comb/dp/B001VE2XAY/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1333739773&sr=1-1

And a slicker brush like this:








[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Coat-Slicker-Brush-Large/dp/B000QFQFTY/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1333739838&sr=1-2[/ame]

I have some other brushes, but these 2 get used the most. People generally don't recommend the furminator because it can damage the coat...at least that is what I have read around here.


----------



## Luccagr

Thanks!! I was just about to go get a furminator. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ziggy3339

I've never heard of a fulminator damaging a coat. My dog likes hers, in fact. It gets the dander under her coat and makes her coat shine. Now maybe I wonder if I should stop using it? Dog gone it.


----------



## ziggy3339

This, by the way, is EXACTLY what my breeder suggests for tools used on my Golden:
1. Pin brush
2. Flea Comb
3. Shedding Comb (long and short teeth)
4. Scissors 5 1/2" Fromm fine thinners (Sally's Beauty Supply)
5. Scissors 7" Fromm fine thinners (Sally's Beauty Supply)
6. Shedding Comb (long & short teeth)
7. Dremel, cordless with sandpaper bands
I don't have pictures because I'm online to order these today. New puppy thing. Yay!


----------



## JayBen

I would not use the Furminator. I love the Chris Christensen combs and brushes. They're a bit pricy but they are very well made. By the time you buy a couple brushes or combs that your not happy with you could have just bought quality from the start...thats the way I look at it at least. I have the oval wooden pin brush which is great for quick brushings. The wooden pins are really gentile on them. I also have the 16mm T-brush which is just awesome and a fine/course comb. I use these 3 almost daily.


----------



## B&K

Does anyone use a stripping knife? I have been contemplating getting one. Also, I hear in the videos they use Cholesterol. What about that? or #1 All Systems Pure cosmetic skin and coat Collagen?


----------



## ziggy3339

I just ordered from Chris Christensen's website. Wanted to thank JayBen for this advice. Just ordered one thing (a hand pad thing to brush with) but will begin ordering more as time goes by. Stopped the fulminator. This is my first Golden and she's only 16 weeks old today (growing like a weed, I might add). I'd really rather have a few great tools than a dozen hit & misses. Have also ordered from drsfostersmith.com . That is, besides Amazon. I don't know about anyone else, but my life has changed (for the better) since getting my dear Sophie. I don't ever want to be without a dog in my life again. I do, however, order many things online (so I don't have to leave her). Get up early, go to bed early, getting more exercise (dog walks, swimming pool) and that's not even talking about all the mishap pees (and occasional poops). The training, playing...all of it has made me a better person, really. Discovering others with dogs is another wonderful thing. I digress.


----------



## ziggy3339

*Stripping knife*



B&K said:


> Does anyone use a stripping knife? I have been contemplating getting one. Also, I hear in the videos they use Cholesterol. What about that? or #1 All Systems Pure cosmetic skin and coat Collagen?


I was wondering about this as well. I saw a YouTube with a groomer using it on the front paws of a Golden (and saying this is something you charge the customers extra to do) and it did look nice. After looking around there are apparently two kinds. One looked just like the once she used on the video. Chris Christensen's website may have that. I didn't care to spend the money on something I don't know anything else about. That is, I tend to love tools but wanted to know more as well. 
Is it something just for dog showing? Is it something that has a health benefit? 
Is it more like a hairstyle? Will be watching....for more info.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

B&K said:


> Does anyone use a stripping knife? I have been contemplating getting one. Also, I hear in the videos they use Cholesterol. What about that? or #1 All Systems Pure cosmetic skin and coat Collagen?



I use a stripping knife on some areas of my golden (mainly around the ears and neck) - places where I think the rake might be uncomfortable for the dog. It is certainly not a required tool , but useful in some instances.

You don't need colesterol unless you are showing your dog. It is meant to separate the hairs and keep them in place (think about the dog's hocks, where you want the fur to stand up and out). It is a very temporary effect that doesn't last much beyond the show ring. So if you are showing, or if you just want to take a few pictures of your perfectly groomed golden, then go ahead. Otherwise, it's completely unnecessary because you'll lose the look after 15 minutes or the first time the dog lays down.


----------



## B&K

Mr. Bojangles said:


> I use a stripping knife on some areas of my golden (mainly around the ears and neck) - places where I think the rake might be uncomfortable for the dog. It is certainly not a required tool , but useful in some instances.
> 
> You don't need colesterol unless you are showing your dog. It is meant to separate the hairs and keep them in place (think about the dog's hocks, where you want the fur to stand up and out). It is a very temporary effect that doesn't last much beyond the show ring. So if you are showing, or if you just want to take a few pictures of your perfectly groomed golden, then go ahead. Otherwise, it's completely unnecessary because you'll lose the look after 15 minutes or the first time the dog lays down.


Thanks for the feedback. Have u ever tried or know someone that tried #1 All Systems Pure cosmetic skin and coat Collagen?


----------



## JayBen

I haven't used a stripping knife, but have seen it used in a video on the dogs ears. I probably will eventually end up getting one but like Mr. Bojangles said its not a required tool. I would focus on other tools first...shears, thinners, brushes, combs.

B&K- sorry I only used the #1 All Systems shampoo so far.


----------



## Gracie2012

I'm new on the site and I have a 1 year old goldie. I could really do with some advice about the furminator.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Gracie2012 said:


> I'm new on the site and I have a 1 year old goldie. I could really do with some advice about the furminator.


DON'T waste your money on it!


----------



## Rikki

*grooming tools*

I have been using the Furminator but just found out that the razor in it cuts the hairs. It was suggested to me that I get a greyhound comb. I need something to reduce shedding. Any other suggestions?


----------



## cubbysan

Two things I did not have the first 7 years of owning a golden, that I now regret, now that I know how easy they make my life is a grooming table and a dog blow dryer. They are pricey, but they make grooming so much more enjoyable and easier. Something you might want to save up for in the future, or keep an eye open for in auctions and craig's list.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Rikki said:


> I have been using the Furminator but just found out that the razor in it cuts the hairs. It was suggested to me that I get a greyhound comb. I need something to reduce shedding. Any other suggestions?


I'm a professional groomer and yes, the furminator is very damaging, especially to long coats. Yes it pulls out a ton of undercoat, but it also cuts the hair and pulls out topcoat (which is the nice shiny hair that you want your dog to keep!) I'll use it on breeds with a very short coat (labs, boxers, etc.) with caution. What I have for the long double coated breeds (which is what your golden is) is an undercoat rake. This is the one I use: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...eSearchString=undercoat+rake&wec-locale=en_US

Also, as someone already mentioned, we use high volume driers which will blast out a TON of undercoat, but this is an expensive investment (the K9 II is what we use and it costs about $400). If you brush regularly at home (like at least once a week) and use the undercoat rake it will help a great deal!


----------



## Matt Fonagy

The FURminator is great but you can definitely get brushes that do the same exact thing at a much much cheaper price. Try this one out i have used both on my 2 goldens and my two German Shepherds and it works great! [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Copatchy-Brush-Shedding-Pet-Deshedding/dp/B01DJSLZ1M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1462716846&sr=8-1&keywords=copatchy+dog+shedding+brush[/ame]


----------

